#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, "Блистательное величие"

## Шаман

Вышла книга Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Блистательное величие. Воспоминания йогина дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче"
Издательство "Открытый мир", 2007
ISBN	978-5-9743-0086-8

"Предельно искренне и с неподдельной скромностью прославленный мастер дзогчен Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче предлагает читателю заглянуть в поражающую воображение реальность тибетского буддизма, открывая его взору захватывающую панораму потерянной культуры старого Тибета. Повествование, уходящее вглубь веков на многие поколения, рассказывает о тех событиях, личностях и переживаниях, что сформировали одного из величайших буддийских наставников современности. "Блистательное величие", без сомнения, является выдающимся произведением как духовного, так и исторического плана. "

"Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче был поистине одним из величайших мастеров медитации XX века и одним из самых выдающихся и щедрых учителей дзогчен и Махамудры - тех учений, которые составляют ядро тибетского буддизма.

"В школах тибетского буддизма нингма и кагью Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче был величайшим учителем линии преемственности, а, кроме того, он был наставником и представителем Гьявла Кармапы Шестнадцатого, и от него получали передачи самые высокие ламы традиции нингма: Кьябдже Дуджом Ринпоче и Кябдже Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче..."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2010)

----------


## Yukko

Сейчас читаю. Познавательная книга.

----------


## Юрий К.

Не то слово! Исключительно познавательная.

----------


## куру хунг

Любопытно, а скока она в МСК стоит?
 А то я у себя на Саратовщине купил за 608 целковых.

----------


## Шаман

Минимум 400. Больше встречал 450 - 480

----------


## TAndra

Интересная книга.

----------


## Ондрий

> Любопытно, а скока она в МСК стоит?
>  А то я у себя на Саратовщине купил за 608 целковых.


где именно брал?

----------


## куру хунг

> где именно брал?


 В "Мудрости веков". 
 С неделю назад.

----------


## К. Дордже

Мне понравилась история о том, как монахини пили мочу Ринпоче, подставляя ладони.

----------


## лесник

> Мне понравилась история о том, как монахини пили мочу Ринпоче, подставляя ладони.


А зачем они это делали?

----------


## Юрий К.

ТУР был еще мальчишкой, выучил все песни Миларепы и распевал их, сидя в белых одеждах в пещере, его песням благоговейно внимало много монашек. У него были видения и в соответствии с ними он давал им рекомендации по практике. Монашки считали его воплощением Миларепы.

Насколько я знаю, в уринотерапии (вне религиозных представлений) моча детей считается очень полезной, как для умывания, так и для питья.

Если говорить об этом аспекте жинедеятельности Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, то гораздо большее впечатление на меня произвело его замечание о том, что он мочился кровью во время передачи, кажется, Кармапе 16.

От последнего абзаца книги я был в восторге. Он пишет, что ему уже 76, что не сделал ничего значительного, в книге собрал рассказы о линии мастеров. "Personally, I have eaten a lot of meals and slept in between. That's my life story in short"

Владею английским со словарем, но тем не менее при чтении книги хорошо чувствуется легкость и простота стиля автора.

----------


## лесник

> Если говорить об этом аспекте жинедеятельности Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, то гораздо большее впечатление на меня произвело его замечание о том, что он мочился кровью во время передачи, кажется, Кармапе 16.


Спасибо за ответ. А кровью почему? Простите за такие вопросы, но книги под рукой нет, а факты любопытные, хочется знать, в чем причина.

----------


## Юрий К.

Не знаю, этот вопрос ламам, которые дают передачу...

----------


## PampKin Head

Заказал тут: http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/151174/

Получилось 403 рупая.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Не могу не поделиться *величайшей радостью*: только что мне девочка привезла ее из Москвы в подарок! Некоторые места заставляют непроизвольно увлажняться глаза - как от преданности просветленным Учителям, так и от величайшей скромности  самого автора и его безмерного сострадания ко всем живым существам! 

... Друзья мои, не пожалейте 500 р., возьмите!
 - 475 страниц формата А4 (переводила, кстати, Фарида Маликова).

Для тех, кто не в курсе, автор - отец Чоки Нима Ринпоче.

P.S. Любителям выяснять подробности лечения уринотерапией просьба не беспокоиться и не покупать - там речь вовсе не об этом  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, очень понравилась полиграфия.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да, PampKin, *с любовью* и очень *бережно* выпущена книга... 

Согласитесь: вот такие "простые" (ох, какие непростые на самом деле!) книги заставляют иногда: 

1) ощутить как мало лично я сам делаю для безупречности своей практики; 
2) дают непрерывный поток благословений (и это несомненно, т.к. буддийские книги = слова Будд) от всех Учителей, там упомянутых - нам, их недостойным ученикам;
3) дают мощнейший стимул практиковать дальше;
4) дают невероятную признательность и благодарность к Учителям.

Таким же мощнейшим воздействием отличаются, кстати, и любые книги Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы 14-го. 

И хотя "Гарвардские лекции" - это просто жемчужина мадхъямики, для неподготовленных людей она - не самый лучший способ начинать "знакомство" с буддизмом; поэтому на многих б*о*льшее воздействие могут оказать и другие: "Мудрость прощения", "Этика в новом тысячелетии", "Сила сострадания", "Сострадательная жизнь", "Искусство быть счастливым" и, конечно же, "Буддийская практика".

.. А какая сильная и теплая вещь "Мой сын - Далай-лама" Дики Церниг...

----------


## TAndra

[QUOTE=Eternal Jew] ... нам, их недостойным ученикам;...[QUOTE=Eternal Jew] 

[QUOTE=Eternal Jew] ... ко всем остальным (т.е. к нам, недостойным!)... [QUOTE=Eternal Jew] 


Когда Вы станете достойным?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Никогда!  :Smilie: 

Кстати, не замечали, TAndra, что даже сами просветленные Учителя обычно говорят о себе, используя термин "бхусуку" (точно не помню, но что-то типа "дармоеда" - т.е. человека, поглощающего пищу, но не делающего успехов в Учении... или "бездельника")... Если кто-то уточнит этот термин, буду рад...

----------


## PampKin Head

Бхусуку - это то, кто только ест, спит и испражняется. Распознав изначальное состояние, не нуждается более в изучении вторичных методов и практикует основное.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А где купить эту книгу в Мск? Насколько я помню, в "ПУКС"е и "Белых облаках" цены на книги обычно были завышены. 
Кто-то знает, где её можно купить за 400 - до 500 рублей?

С адресом, если можно, а то мы не местные  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

можно через интернет www.dharma.ru

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/151174/
заказать в ближайший магазин и забрать...



P.S. Обычно процесс занимает 3-4 дня.

----------


## GROM

Да!
Огромное спасибо всем кто издавал ,переводил ,делал!
В наше смутное время эта книга очень полезна!

----------


## Гьялцен

Книгу можно купить в самом издательстве Открытый мир м.Тульская ул. Павловская 18 на территории Ого-город

----------


## Джигме

А есть ли у кого-нибудь сканы этой книги для нежелающих ее покупать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Для тех, кто не в курсе, автор - отец Чоки Нима Ринпоче.


И Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче, и ещё двух Ринпоче.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2016)

----------


## Yagmort

Друзья, кому не сложно, сфотографируйте и выложите где-нибудь страницы главы, посвящённой Шакья Шри.

----------

